
Arduino.cc and Arduino.org have settled their differences - daker
https://blog.arduino.cc/2016/10/01/two-arduinos-become-one-2
======
aceperry
This is huge news. Glad to see a sleazy offshoot reconciling with the open
source community. They originally hijacked the name and tried to strong arm a
lot of businesses, which seemed to hurt the arduino community.

Even though it was the biggest and most influential hobbyist electronics
environment, there have been other mcu based environments popping up. Some
were offshoots, such as TI's Energia, which added some innovative elements
like an RTOS. Hopefully, the arduino environment moves forward even faster
from now on.

~~~
TheShadowRunner
Sleazy offshoot? Could you give me some examples; genuinely curious about it.

~~~
xythobuz
For anyone interested in the history of Arduino, definitely read The Untold
History of Arduino:

[https://arduinohistory.github.io](https://arduinohistory.github.io)

I think it's really appaling how the original inventor is (not) credited.

~~~
makomk
One of the more interesting side-effects of this is that, because the Arduino
libraries were written by someone else, no-one involved in the project had any
experience of porting them to a completely new architecture. As AVR has
gradually become slow, outdated and expensive, this has had the result that
unofficial Arduino-compatible boards like Teensy are often better ports than
the newer official boards.

------
bsder
Presumably Atmel getting bought by Microchip terrified both camps enough that
they decided they needed to be unified.

~~~
drewm1980
Oh wow, I didn't know about that merger... that is way bigger news than the
squabbling between the Arduino factions. Arduino hardware is pretty much just
a breakout board; you can make one on a breadboard. If the bigger merged
company decides it doesn't care about the niche maker market, they could kill
off the line of DIP chips that IMHO defines what an Arduino board is.

------
petrikapu
It took only dipping sales and community looking for alternatives

~~~
digi_owl
Yeah i think the RPi and clones helped a great deal there.

~~~
glenndebacker
I personally think in this space that they experiencing more competition from
boards with the ESP8266. You could use the rpi with the gpio pins but for some
projects it doesn't make economically sense.

For 4 euro's and less you can buy a board with the ESP8266 and you can even
use the Arduino IDE to program it.

~~~
TeMPOraL
I agree. I've seen ESP8266 referred to as "the better Arduino", "the new
Arduino", etc. for the past several months.

Of course the implicit assumption here is that people will get breakout boards
like NodeMCU.

~~~
gh02t
It's not that he ESP8266 is fully a replacement and there are still lots of
situations where you would lean towards the Atmel chips in the Arduino or
others like PIC and STM. E.g. the ESP8266 is pretty limited on IO, not as
tolerant of higher voltages, more heat/power, worse for sensitive real-time
applications, inferior low-power performance and so on.

 _But_ for a lot uses they are a better fit. The ESP8266 is a right time and
right place kind of thing - it has enough IO and wifi to be really useful for
the hobby explosion of IoT stuff.

------
qwertyuiop924
Thank god, the whole mess is finally over, and we can get back to buying
Arduino products if we want them without any hassle.

------
canada_dry
5.. 4.. 3..

The skeptic in me says that by next year's Faire the alliance will have
unraveled.

Both Massimo and Musto are passionate Italians with strong visions... and as
the saying goes: too many cooks.

------
Animats
So this means the two feuding Auduino sides have made up, or merged?

~~~
Negative1
It's a 30 second read; you should just click on the link.

If you really are that lazy; arduino.cc and arduino.org settled their dispute
and have setup a holding company to organize device sales using he Arduino
brand. In a addition, a not-for-profit company is being setup to run the
educational part of the organization.

I'm assuming this fixes all the B.S. that was the "Genuino" fiasco. Good
riddance but the brand has been severely damaged by their scorched earth
tactics with devices like the Raspberry Pi gaining amazing traction. It will
be interesting to see if it can recover.

~~~
kogepathic
> It will be interesting to see if it can recover.

Ardiunos were fantastic in their time, but the industry has moved on.

Why work on an 8-bit MCU where you [mostly] have to bit bang IO when you can
buy something like an STM32 which has hardware acceleration (DMA) for IO, and
on higher models even adds things like an RTC?

Arduino has a great community, but there are far better choices available now,
which are even Arduino compatible (e.g. Teensy) for the same price, but that
use an ARM core instead of AVR.

Arduino now is a dead end. ARM ate the world, and it's now the better choice
for new projects. Unless there's a need to support legacy designs implemented
with Arduino, I see no compelling reason for people to continue to use them.

~~~
Sanddancer
A lot of more recent Arduinos use more sophisticated cores than the AVR. There
are several models that use ARM cores, there are a few that use x86 variants,
etc. One of the advantages I can see with the Arduino infrastructure is that
the libraries are fairly reasonably cross-platform, so you can use them on
multiple projects which use different micros without having to rewrite a bunch
of code.

~~~
JoshTriplett
Exactly. You can get a board that accepts Arduino shields and lets you program
with the Arduino environment, but also natively supports high-speed buses like
PCIe, USB, SATA, and Ethernet, and provides a more direct programming
environment based on Linux or a smaller embedded OS.

~~~
gh02t
I'm curious, what board in the Arduino form factor are you talking about that
can do PCIe and SATA? Those require fairly sophisticated processors AFAIK
(read: expensive).

Also, for many uses programming in Linux is the exact opposite of direct when
comparing to banging out some bare metal C or C++ on a dinky 8-bit micro.
Maybe using a RasPi to blink LED or read a temperature sensor is more
accessible to some people and that's a good thing, but it's like killing ants
with a tactical nuke.

